# MISSISSAUGA | Exchange District Condos | 232m | 72 fl | 201m | 60 fl | 136m | 42 fl | 96m | 30 fl | U/C



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

__





The District - The Exchange District Condos | Mississauga | Official Website


Exchange District is a new urban destination with more than 2 million square feet of coveted retail, shopping, dining, office and commercial spaces




theexchangedistrict.com


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## carewser (Mar 12, 2005)

the bottom picture looks like somewhere in China


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

This building was demolished to make way for the Exchange District.
























Mississauga: Exchange District demolition as of 7/30/2020 - YouTube


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

*Camrost Felcorp Inc. Completes Drilling for Mississauga's Biggest Geothermal System*

*At 66 Storeys, EX3 will be Province's Tallest Geothermal Powered Condominium*

MISSISSAUGA, ON, April 7, 2021 /CNW/ - Camrost Felcorp Inc., the developer of the award-winning Exchange District mixed-use new community in downtown Mississauga today announced that the drilling of 186 geothermal boreholes, which will provide an alternative energy source to two of the four towers in the development, have now been completed making way for the commencement of shoring and excavation. The project will bring off-grid energy to the rental tenants in the development's purpose-built rental tower, as well as guests of the planned boutique hotel structure, and, the 650 suites in the 66-storey EX3 condominium tower.

In partnership with Diverso Energy, a Geothermal Energy Service Provider, the buildings will benefit from this low carbon heating and cooling solution which, unlike conventional systems, will not require heating boilers or rooftop cooling towers. Additionally, geothermal eliminates the need for natural gas for heating, ensuring Exchange District is a true development of the future.

The inclusion of EX3 in this power system makes it the tallest residential development in the province to feature this innovative geothermal-based approach to sustainable energy service.

"The Exchange District is an award-winning community, celebrated for its careful urban planning, distinctive architecture, and smart design, not to mention its unparalleled, transit-oriented location in the heart of the Mississauga's City Centre," notes Joseph Feldman, Vice President of Development at Camrost Felcorp. "But in today's real estate environment, we understand that those attributes are simply not enough for our market. Purchasers, renters, retailers and those who care about creating great communities, all agree that today's communities must also be environmentally sensitive, sustainable and conscientious."

According to Diverso Energy's co-founder and partner, Jon Mesquita, the company has partnered "with several real estate developers across the GTA in the last few years, helping them meet ever increasing new energy and carbon targets and purchaser demands for energy efficiency," adding that EX3, at 66-storeys, "will be the tallest condominium tower in the province to benefit from a geothermal heating and cooling system."

Further demonstrating Camrost Felcorp's commitment at the Exchange District to sustainability and the pursuit of innovative environmentally-friendly technologies, the developer today has also announced a partnership with Mitsubishi Electric to utilize the company's state-of-art Variable Refrigerant Flow (VRF) system.

Mitsubishi's proprietary City Multi water source VRF system revolutionizes the typical approach to HVAC systems in multi-residential towers, providing a premium HVAC solution typically seen in Class-A commercial settings, with features such as simultaneous heating and cooling as well as heat-recovery capabilities. While the heat recovery system has a greater initial cost, it allows for better zoned thermal control of a building and overall greater efficiencies, ultimately saving residents operating costs in a sustainable manner.

*About Exchange District*
Exchange District is a new urban master-planned community destination coming to downtown Mississauga. Comprising three condominium towers, a rental residence and hotel, the project has been recognized as critical urban element in the creation of the new Mississauga City Center. A multi-use community, Exchange District will boast more than 2-million square feet of coveted retail, shopping, dining, office and commercial spaces, a boutique hotel, new lush public parks and thoughtfully designed open spaces.

*Camrost Felcorp*
Camrost Felcorp has established its place as one of the foremost names in the development industry since 1976 by consistently leading the way in creating landmark condominiums, and is behind many of the Greater Toronto Area's most distinctive and memorable residential communities and commercial properties. Unique in design, each is built on a similar foundation of superior craftsmanship, a pre-eminent address, and a timeless style that is ahead of the industry.

*Diverso Energy*
With over 30 years combined experience, Diverso Energy is an industry leader in the design, construction, and operation of geothermal heating and cooling systems. Helping developers of multi-family and commercial office buildings achieve sustainability and energy reduction targets by offering a unique geothermal utility model converting the upfront costs to long term operational expense.

*Mitsubishi Electric Sales Canada Inc.*
Mitsubishi Electric Sales Canada Inc. was established in 1979 as a subsidiary of the Mitsubishi Electric Corporation of Japan. Since then, Mitsubishi Electric Sales Canada Inc. has been at the forefront of heating, cooling and ventilation technology, sales, installation, and service. With 100 years of experience in providing reliable, high-quality products to both corporate clients and general consumers all over the world, Mitsubishi Electric Corporation is a recognized world leader in the manufacturing, marketing and sales of electrical and electronic equipment used in information processing and communications, consumer electronics, industrial technology, energy, transportation and construction.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By bangkok on UrbanToronto


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Why condos in the suburbs are starting to feel like condos downtown*
May 26, 2021
National Post _Excerpt_

Before Senator Marian Maloney Park opened in late 2019, Lindsay McBean says she never once crossed the Queensway to take her husky, Skeena, for a walk. Fast-forward two years and visits to the landscaped public expanse fronting the four-tower IQ condo complex are daily events for the 30-year resident of nearby Woolgar Avenue in South Etobicoke.

“This whole area is changing so much,” McBean says, referring to the former industrial lands bordered on the north and south by the Queensway and Gardiner Expressway, and to the east and west by St. Lawrence and Kipling avenues. “When I moved here in the ’90s, this was pure suburbia. Now it feels a lot more like downtown.”

While ongoing improvements in transit, road and cycling infrastructure are reducing the time it takes for suburbanites to reach Toronto proper, condo developers are bringing downtown to the ’burbs by adding public parks and cultural venues, and importing some urban flair by replacing decades-old strip malls with contemporary dining and shopping spaces on the ground floors of mixed-use projects.

...

Camrost Felcorp’s three-acre Exchange District near Burnhamthorpe Road West and Hurontario Street in Mississauga will spread hundreds of trees over landscaped public parks, while offering more than 2 million square feet of retail, shopping, dining, office and commercial spaces, as well as a boutique hotel. “It’s become increasingly clear that it’s not enough for us to have a little rooftop dining area with a couple of trees,” says spokesman Christopher Castellano, adding that new master-planned developments allocate far more space and facilities for outdoor recreation than they used to, increasing the value of nearby residential property.

More : Why condos in the suburbs are starting to feel like condos downtown


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A sales pitch video of the project and how it fits into the new 'downtown' Mississauga.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Jasonzed said:


> *Camrost Felcorp Inc. Completes Drilling for Mississauga's Biggest Geothermal System*
> 
> *At 66 Storeys, EX3 will be Province's Tallest Geothermal Powered Condominium*
> 
> ...


Some more details about the heating system :

*Heating up Mississauga’s Exchange District*


https://www.equipmentjournal.com/on-the-job/heating-up-mississaugas-exchange-district/


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

renders

Exchange District renders by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

Exchange District renders by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

Exchange District renders by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* 66 more storeys of living space are coming to Mississauga *
National Post _Excerpt_
Sep 15, 2021

The Aug. 11 sales launch of EX3, the third and final condo tower in Camrost Felcorp’s Exchange District, was “bittersweet” for Christopher Castellano.

On the one hand, Camrost’s vice-president of sales and marketing says he’s proud of how the master-planned community just south of the Square One Shopping Centre is shaping downtown Mississauga. With construction having started on the sold-out EX1 and EX2 towers, “people are seeing the downtown core we envisioned become a reality,” Castellano says. “The biggest difference between EX1 and EX3 is that any skepticism has disappeared. It’s a dream come to fruition.”

Some skepticism was understandable in 2016, when Camrost acquired a four-acre site at 151 City Centre Drive that was home to a nine-storey office building, a parking lot and an unoccupied grassy expanse. The surrounding area, meanwhile, had yet to experience the transformative effects of a development surge that followed in the intervening years. According to Mayor Bonnie Crombie, more than 25 towers will break ground in Mississauga over the next decade.

More : 66 more storeys of living space are coming to Mississauga


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A talk about EX3 :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*25 Toronto Condo Launches You Need to Know About This Fall*
Storeys _Excerpt_
Sep 20, 2021

With summer coming to a bittersweet end, the arrival of the new season brings much to be excited about. Not only are many companies returning to the office, but most students will also have the chance to return to in-person learning.

As for real estate, after months of quiet, the rental market — especially in large cities like Vancouver and Toronto — is seeing a boom in demand, resulting in bidding wars and rising rents as renters make their way back to the downtown core. At the same time, the condo market is also seeing demand strengthen, as buyers priced out of the housing market turn to condos as the more affordable option.

...

The Exchange District Condos is a new master-planned community coming to the heart of downtown Mississauga in a highly-connected location. Following the success of EX1 and EX2, EX3 is the community’s final tower, and is the crown jewel of the Exchange District. Rising 66-storeys, EX3 is the tallest of the developments towers, and will offer residents expansive views in all directions. In addition, residents can expect best-in-class retail, cafes, restaurants, unparalleled lifestyle amenities, access to parks and public spaces, and more.

More : 25 Toronto Condo Launches You Need to Know About This Fall (MAP)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439002224546369536


----------

